# 97 Jeep Grand Cherokee build



## bergend2 (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey guys, just wanted to introduce myself and show off what I'm currently working on. I have a 97 Jeep Grand Cherokee. 180k+ and still going strong. Here are some recent pics:










Then did the roof rack:









Next up is a ARB bumper:









Here is a list of what is currently installed:

Memphis 1/0 gauge kit
Eclipse 55040 headunit
Eclipse 21010 EQ
Infinity Kappa Perfect 6.1 components (2 sets)
Infinity Kappa 50.5CS components
JL Audio G6600 amp
Lightning Audio X2.H10.V4 Neo
Lightning Audio X1.2000.1D amp

Here is the JL G6600 mounted under the rear seat:









And the crossovers and Alumapro cap under the other seat:


----------



## bergend2 (Jun 2, 2010)

Here is the sub and the amp:

























And here is the box build:









































Installed:


----------



## bergend2 (Jun 2, 2010)

Next up, 100 ft2 of deadener, as well as a pair of Stinger SPV70's, and going to make some mdf baffles for the doors. Should be done with that over Spring Break this coming week.


----------



## bergend2 (Jun 2, 2010)

Also, built a box for the 4 8" Eclipse 88080DVC's that I have:


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

I like your Jeep.

Nice work on those enclosures!


----------



## oldturd (Oct 31, 2009)

I love the under seat space in those Jeeps. That was always one of my favorite places to mount amps and crossovers back when I was installing. Your enclosures look very well built. Keep up the good work!


----------



## bergend2 (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks guys! The 10" box was actually the 2nd box I have ever built, and the one for my 8's was the third, so I think I'm off to a good start.


----------



## bergend2 (Jun 2, 2010)

I also have a MB Quart DSC 4125 on the way, going to try giving the comps a little more power.


----------



## Pataforce8 (Feb 21, 2011)

How many cubes is your box? Port tuning?


----------



## bergend2 (Jun 2, 2010)

The 10" box is 2.75 after displacement tuned to 32hz, and the 8's is 2.33 after displacement tuned to 33hz.


----------



## bergend2 (Jun 2, 2010)

G6600 will probably be for sale soon, I'm liking the DSC4125. 

And does anyone have a good site to get carpet from? I'm trying to find a cheaper place than where I got the carpet for my last box from, but that still matches. I got it from ebay for like $55 shipped for 4 yards, looking for something a little cheaper.


----------



## bergend2 (Jun 2, 2010)

Decided that I want to give a larger cone area setup a try, as well as building my own subs, so I have 4 12" baskets on the way, as well as some cones and spiders. Waiting for them to get here before I pick up some coils, going to be some 8 layer flatwound D4 ones. I will be using some TC9 motors, I have two already, just looking for two more now. And I picked up a blown X1.2000.1D a while back to match my other one, and I am sending that out to get repaired. So I will be strapping the two and putting ~4k to the 4 12's. Should be interesting, I really only messed around with single sub setups, until this last box of 4 8's. I had a 15" Kicker L7, then a 12" Eclipse 88120DVC, then a 10" Fi BL, then the LA Neo, and the 8's. So hopefully this 4 12" setup will be impressive.


----------



## bergend2 (Jun 2, 2010)

Here is what I have for my box design:









Decided to get enough for 6 just incase the 4 12's isn't enough:

















Going with full silver inverted dust caps:

















And would love to be using these QCA's, I only have 2 at the moment, but am trying to find more...









Coils:


----------



## bergend2 (Jun 2, 2010)

Got a new headunit as well. Out with the old 55040:









In with the new CD5030:

























Also got started on the deadener install. Won a free door kit of Audio Technix 60mm (4 sq ft) over on a different forum:









And no pics, but have 50 sq ft of RattleTrap 80mm as well. Started with the stock liner:









Down to the plastic:









And ready for deadener:


----------



## bergend2 (Jun 2, 2010)

Started on the door skin:

































On to the driver side rear door:

























Back to the front, ran out of Audio Technix, so starting with RattleTrap:


----------



## bergend2 (Jun 2, 2010)

Picked up some aluminum flashing to fill the gaps, but unfortunately forgot to get more self tapping screws, so that will have to wait til tomorrow. Here is where we are at now:










Passenger sides:

















Can't forget to deaden the license plate:









Found a problematic rust spot on the front passenger door (you can actually see it in the last pic) so its time to pick up some POR-15 and fix it. So that's why there is no deadener at the bottom of the passenger front door

































So that's where I currently am at. This is my first time deadening, what does everyone think? Any suggestions?


----------



## bergend2 (Jun 2, 2010)

Spent a few more hours today working on my deadener install, almost done now. Just am waiting on the POR-15 to get here, so I can get those rust spots taken care of and then finish the passenger side door. Every install needs some fuel:










Yep, I'm from Milwaukee. And the other fuel:










On to the real pics:

Here is the installed flashing panel:









And here is how it started, double layered with silicon caulk:









Used some GB duct seal to seal the corners:









Panel installed:









Final product:









And the rear doors finished:


----------



## bergend2 (Jun 2, 2010)

No love?


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

i don't get onto her until late at night like a bunch of people. jeep looks really good man. the sub box will be nuts and crazy loud once you get it all done. good luck man


----------



## bergend2 (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks man. I just noticed that I had 750+ views and only like 3 comments lol, just trying to figured out if I'm doing something wrong or what lol.


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

a lot of people here will look and not say anything unless you're completely messing up or doing an amazing top dollar install. Not saying everyone but a lot it seems.

also, a lot of google searches will turn up diy builds. don't worry about people talking or not


----------



## cnut334 (Oct 17, 2009)

Nice deadening job on the doors!


----------



## bergend2 (Jun 2, 2010)

Got a bit more done today, almost finished now. Made some 1/2" mdf baffles, painted them with some black rubberized undercoating:









Then used some of this GB duct seal:









On the back of the baffles:









And around the outside of the baffle:









And then with the speaker installed:

















Just have to finish up the passenger side, whenever that POR-15 gets here.


----------



## Mr. C (Oct 17, 2008)

Nice work so far. I will be starting a build log of my Grand Cherokee SRT-8 when my deadening gets here. Have everything else and just need the deadening to get started.

Good to see some Grand Cherokee love on the board. Keep up the good work.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

bergend2 said:


> Thanks man. I just noticed that I had 750+ views and only like 3 comments lol, just trying to figured out if I'm doing something wrong or what lol.


DIYMA has always been an SQ-oriented forum. It wasn't until it was bought by it's current owners and advertised all over the net that we have had much, if any SPL membership. It's just not what most of us are into so you're not going to get much in the way of replies.


----------



## bergend2 (Jun 2, 2010)

quality_sound said:


> DIYMA has always been an SQ-oriented forum. It wasn't until it was bought by it's current owners and advertised all over the net that we have had much, if any SPL membership. It's just not what most of us are into so you're not going to get much in the way of replies.


Yeah, that was the other reason why I figured I wasn't getting many comments. Oh well, the main reason I kept posting was to see if anyone had any tips or suggestions for the deadening, after all it was my first time doing any deadening so I just wanted to see if I was doing anything drastically wrong lol.


----------



## bergend2 (Jun 2, 2010)

Did a bit of work on the hatch over the weekend:

























Large piece of flashing to cover the gap:









And installed:


----------



## bergend2 (Jun 2, 2010)

Didn't see any guesses on my new components, but here is what showed up at my doorstep:


----------



## bergend2 (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh yeah, got one more thing over the weekend 
What's in here?!









One of these! Just got back from Tubenut!









Along with it's brother:









Unfortunately, no gut shots right now, as I didn't have all my allen wrenches here so I couldn't open the back casing lol. Got it installed already, and was VERY impressed with it. Gains are very conservative, less than 1/2, and at over 2 ohms after rise, and got much louder than the stock 2000 that I took out. Loving this amp right now, can't wait to see what it can do at lower ohms. And the stock one is going right back in the box to get sent back to Tubenut. Extremely satisfied with his repair and mods, I would highly recommend him to anyone looking for a good repair guy!


----------



## bergend2 (Jun 2, 2010)

Nm, photobucket seems to have fixed itself now.


----------



## bergend2 (Jun 2, 2010)

Just managed to snag a matching set of new PPI comps, should be here in a week or so!


----------

